# shelties threesome



## choochoo2005 (Jun 5, 2006)

wat do you think


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

cute dogs if I was going to get a long hair dog it would be one of those


----------



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

*My babies*

Leigha they are soo cute i love my shelties, Snickers i miss you Dont u miss snickers 2 leigha?


----------



## choochoo2005 (Jun 5, 2006)

its Snickers,Oreo,and Basil all hangin out!!!


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

i live it when dogs have a name thats a type of food, its so cute!


----------



## choochoo2005 (Jun 5, 2006)

ya soooooo cute the next dog i get.....a maltipoo....im naming her Princess Peachs


----------

